# Wie installiere ich eine Sky DSL Schüssel ?



## pascha953 (4. Juli 2015)

*Wie installiere ich eine Sky DSL Schüssel ?*

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon verrät, möchte ich einen Internet Satelliten von SkyDSL installieren.

Die Hardware liegt schon seit ein paar Wochen bei mir, aber wegen Zeitmangel bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Jetzt plane ich, sobald es wieder kühler wird, damit anzufangen.

Auf Youtube bin ich auf diese Installationsanleitung gestoßen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdnTz0FwU5U,

wo erklärt wird, das Spezielle Geräte benötigt werden, um das Satellitensignal zu empfangen und die Schüssel genau darauf auszurichten.

Da ich nicht mal weis, was das für Geräte sind, stehe ich jetzt ganz schön dumm da

Einige sagen, man soll die SkySchüssel einfach auf Astra ausrichten, stimmt das??

Vielleicht kann mir jemand hier weiterhelfen,

dafür wäre ich echt dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie installiere ich eine Sky DSL Schüssel ???*

War da keine (zumindest grobe) Anleitung dabei? Die werden Dich doch nicht so im Regen stehen lassen, oder?


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie installiere ich eine Sky DSL Schüssel ???*

Ich denke das Video wird dir auch weiterhelfen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEu_wl9-LAA


----------



## OutOfMemory (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie installiere ich eine Sky DSL Schüssel ???*

Hab damals Praktikum in einem Elektrogeschäft für TV / Multimedia gemacht. Da konnte ich dann auch auf den Dächern rumklettern und Schüsseln ausrichten/anbringen. Würde behaupten das wird relativ viel Aufwand, besonders ohne ein vernüftiges Messgerät. Bietet SkyDSL keinen Einrichtungsservice an ?


----------



## Mosed (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie installiere ich eine Sky DSL Schüssel ???*

Da liegt normalerweise eine Anleitung bei bzw. das steht auf der Webseite.
Grundsätzlich läuft das genauso wie beim Fernsehen mit Sat halt auch. Erstmal grob ausrichten auf den richtigen Sat und dann mit der Software das Signal suchen. Wenn der Upstream auch über Sat geht muss es genauer werden, aber das wird ja alles beschrieben von SkyDsl.


----------



## Deep Thought (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie installiere ich eine Sky DSL Schüssel ???*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Einige sagen, man soll die SkySchüssel einfach auf Astra ausrichten, stimmt das??



Zumindest die grobe Himmelsrichtung stimmt... 

Astra ist auf 19,2° E, du brauchst 9° E.
Die genaue Ausrichtung hängt von deinem Standort ab. Auf Seiten wie SatLex Digital :: Technik :: Rechner :: AZ/EL Rechner kannst du den passenden Azimut- und Elevationswinkel ausrechnen.

Mir hat es schon gereicht, meine Schüssel für Astra-TV aus zu richten. Die genauere Ausrichtung, die du zum senden brauchst, ist mit etwas Geduld vielleicht auch ohne Spezialgeräte machbar. Einen Fachmann zu rufen ist aber sicher Nerven schonender.


----------

